# Plant ID please



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

I am sure this is a very common plant but I don't know the name. Any help would be appreciated. The plant grows very tall and does not break the surface as you can see in the pic. The stem is reddish and the leaves are feathery like Cobomba or something.

Here is the link

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/displayimage.php?imageid=5847


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a _Myriophyllum_, probably _M. heterophyllum_.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

We had an never ending discussion over a similar plant:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/58608-myriophyllum.html
http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.php?showtopic=15292

In an old Horts or Rataj book is described as _Myriophyllum hippuroides_.

Bye !

Juan


----------

